# Jbj regulator/needle valve help



## martinshaver (Nov 25, 2011)

So it's been a few years since I used my co2. Hooked it up and I couldn't turn the needle valve by hand. Can turn it with a pair of pliers. 

Anyone know how to lubricate it so it starts turning freely?


----------

